# nvm



## PteCamp (7 Nov 2003)

I guess I‘ll just have to keep living, hope i finish skool soon, and get out to the Reg Force...lol thanx


----------



## Bert (8 Nov 2003)

People are different and the perceptions of one person may not be that of another.

I‘ve been in situations of having to leave "home" and going to another location for a period of time.  You work with a new crew, eat, sleep, share tools, depend on eachother, and collectively solve problems.  After a time, you go home and you notice that your preception of home, family, friends, and life changes.  It isn‘t so much home has changed, but you have changed more.

Perhaps, by attending your BMQ, you enjoyed the comraderie and the collective structure.  Coming home, you perceive that structure is not present and the people are not the same because your mind has opened.  Plus or minus, everyone feels this to a degree at some point.

Remember that your family and your friends are you family and friends for a reason and those reasons don‘t have to change after BMQ.  Have patience with them.  They don‘t necessarily have to understand everything as you may not understand everything about them.  

Also, don‘t think to much about the present.  Things take care of themselves.  Slow down.  No matter what happens, you‘ll be somewhere tomorrow.  Do well in school, get a good education, stay in the military if you like it, and use good judgement.  Theres nothing worse than looking back into your past and regret something you should have or shouldn‘t have done.

If you get depressed and it seems no one understands you, and I‘m serious, eat a habanero pepper.  Whole.  Raw.  Chew if you want too.  Theres nothing in the world like it.  Its a perception changer.


----------



## GhostRecce (8 Nov 2003)

sounds like your military for life. you just like the way it is i guess...sure thats what makes it great the people you work with. but the civi world and the military world are totally different and not everyone has an intrest in it. seemed weird to me when i first got in

off topic: chicks love the unifrom though   :warstory:


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Thanx guys...
I guess i just gotta get use to living in two worlds..
I‘m sure things will get better soon

Thanx

Off Topic: I am a chick...


----------



## jonsey (8 Nov 2003)

> Off Topic: I am a chick...


Well, some dudes like a "chick" in uniform.


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Well, some dudes like a "chick" in uniform.  

Lol Jonsey, I havent seen that be the case yet...we‘ll see thou..


----------



## deathwing5 (8 Nov 2003)

Most of the time I feel better when i‘m with my new army friends.


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Ya, but why?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (8 Nov 2003)

YES omg i‘m having the same problem! (I actually did do my basic in Shilo this summer he he) anyways, I know exactly what you mean. Whenever I try telling some funny story to some of my friends, they just don‘t get it....**** civies! (lol) So I end up sitting there laughing quietly to myself and looking crazy. 

btw, ptecamp, I think I‘ve met you before. I‘m that chick from 709 who was just up in borden couple of weeks ago...lol say hi to quarrington for me hehe.


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

lol, Hey, nice to meet you once again...
Ya it really sux, i hate ppl not understanding!
How come u aint down in kingston this weekend?


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (8 Nov 2003)

ooh what‘s going on in kingston?


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Soe sort of SigOp and Lineman training...
Quarrington and Mian are down there for SigOp, and Hammond and McLaughin are down there for Lineman...they said it was a 70 Comm Group event...


----------

